# rescue pigeon is very angry



## bonnie888 (Sep 21, 2013)

I rescued pigeon, was shot with BB gun, he had broken leg and broken wing, although he recovered from surgery. I was told that this bird is not releasable. We got parrot cage and exercise pan for chicken, so he can walk around. We have 4 dogs and neighbor has a cat, ( my bird was injured due to this cat and went under another surgery). so we can't free cage him. Now, my pigeon is getting bigger and he is upset every day. especially in the morning. I assume he is male pigeon, because he is very aggressive. He tries to peck me, today was so bad that it was hard for me to change the news paper. I read other post and thinking my pigeon is maturing and he may need mate, but I can't kidnap healthy pigeon. I asked if local rescue bird group has female unreleasable bird, but so far no luck. In Hawaii, we have so many wild pigeons that not too many people see pigeon as a worth rescuing. Anyone has good idea for my bird, Peace's anger issue? I would appreciate very much for a support, I am not bird whisper yet...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where do you keep him? If he is kept outside, he could be let out in a small enclosure where he could get exercise and still be safe. If he is locked up in a cage all the time, it's no wonder he is angry. He needs to be able to move around and exercise.


----------



## bonnie888 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi, She is in a parrot cage, but she goes to the Chicken pen, where she can run around couple of times a day. Although, she doesn't move much in there either...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A pigeon shouldn't be put in with chickens. They can easily harm the pigeon. Most pigeons don't like being picked up and handled. The idea is to get them to come to you. Treats work well for that.


----------



## bonnie888 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Peace made bad choice.*

No no, I meant I bought chicken pen for Peace (my pigeon )and she is the only rescue bird I have, so there is plenty room. Although her leg injure has healed and seems to be good, she can't fly at all. There is one bird rest bar inside and he is on it most of the time while he is there. Rescue people I first turn into told me they want me to keep Peace inside the house. As I observed, Peace seems she enjoy outside more... he puts her head up and down, up and down and keep making this cooing noise. In fact, this morning, I felt bad for a Peace, so I kept the lid to the pen open. then, there came this brown wild pigeon way smaller then Peace, whom hang around his cage for about month or so, came near the cage. Peace made all this cooing sound. Brown Pigeon went around the cage many times and finally she got on top of the cage and jumped in! I thought Peace will finally get a mate! Then next moment, Peace went attacking her! There was about 6-8 feathers came out from this poor bird. She fly out from the cage as quickly as she can and never came back.. ( of course. ) Do you know if this is due to 1. Peace is too young and don't know what to do. 2. Peace is too territorial 3. Brown bird was not same breed as Peace, which is white pigeon. Whatever reason was, is there any idea I can make pigeon feel not too bad without mate?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would say that Peace is a male and in need of a mate. That's what they are about. Mating and nesting and raising a family. All they care about. Unfortunately I think some males get confused between the wanting a mate, and protecting their territory. The pigeon that came visiting sounds like a female. She was interested enough in him to hang around for a month, and he was reacting to her being there with the cooing, but once inside the cage, his sense of another bird invading his space took over. Male pigeons can be really dumb sometimes. I have on occasion seen that same behavior in my loft. I can remember one male in particular that was hot after a cute little hen, and would chase her and call to her constantly. But when she would finally venture into his box, he would attack her quite aggressively and chase her out. I just thought he was nuts, and told him that at this rate, he would be alone forever. Some males are a bit too aggressive to begin with, when pursuing a female, but Mica was over the line. He would attack. So of course she would take off, but for some weird reason she would eventually return. He would do it again. I had pretty much given up on the hope that he would ever find a mate. Then one morning I walked into the loft, and there they were, both in the box, and Mica not chasing her away. They are a mated pair today. Of course this was in a loft, since your visitor is a wild bird, she may or may not come back. I know I wouldn't!

If you are able to find a mate for Peace, I would definitely not put them in his cage. He would hurt them. The way to introduce them is to put them in cages near each other where they can see each other, but not get at each other. Give them a week or so to get used to each other, then let them out in a neutral place that he doesn't consider to be his territory. And see what happens. If he is too aggressive, I would again separate them, and give them time together only when you are there to intervene if you have to.
Eventually he should settle down and be nice. He really should have a mate, but it may take time to find one for him. IN the mean time, I wouldn't take the top off of his pen, as a predator could get him. He can't fly, and that is his only defense to get away. Keep looking, maybe call some bird clubs in the area, or avian vets who may know someone who has had a bird with an injury or something, that they can no longer fly. They would probably be glad to give it to you. Make sure it is a female though. I believe Peace to be male, but sometimes you can be fooled. And 2 females will usually get along and maybe even mate up, but 2 males will usually have problems. I hope you will keep us updated on the progress with Peace. This is interesting, and I would like to know the outcome. Do you have any pictures of Peace you could share? And of his set up outside? 
If a pigeon is kept alone, then usually being inside with the keeper is better, as you can spend more time with him and build a relationship. They are flock birds and do need company. Being outside and alone is really no fun. But if kept inside, then you need to let him out of cage and take time daily to interact with him. Being outside, with a mate would be better of course, so now you just need to find him a mate. He is probably very aggressive with you when you try to clean his cage, because that is his territory, and that is pretty normal.

Also wanted to add, that a parrot cage is not really the best cage for him, as they are normally built higher than wider. For a pigeon, a wider than higher cage is better. He isn't going to climb up, but he could really use the room to walk around, and it should be wide enough for he to flap his wings if he wants, even if he can't fly. Some use those metal dog crates, and they work well for inside. I wouldn't use it outside though, as too many things could get in. I use those inside though.


----------



## bonnie888 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Thank you for the reply.*

Hi Jay, I really appreciate that you are replying to me! Story of your bird attacking his love one, but she did come back gives me (Peace) some hope.






I tried to attach the current case she is in, but my file is too big, so I am not sure if it's going to show. Peace's pen is at least 3 times larger in area, so she has good walks in there. ( Although she does not like it there). Peace was already attacked by neighbor's cat! We had different exercise pen for a dog, we've attached her cage as a part of panel, so it would get even bigger, then pushed the pen against our house wall. We have 4 dogs, so we thought cat would not hang out in our yard. Although, one day very smart cat figure this out, he pushed the panel which was against the wall and squeeze himself in and attacked him! Miraculously, we just came back when cat went in, so we were able to stop him from attacking. Cat run off, although Peace was injured badly. That's how she got the second surgery. Peace recovered well, next door neighbor gave us this big parrot cage. so she is there at night. Yesterday I bought bird bed, and I saw this morning, Peace was in there! So to make long story short, we know that there is a cat who wants to attack Peace. so we are very careful. When we leave the top open, I am right there with them kind of hiding! LOL There is only one bird rescue on our island and they are already informed. Yes! I will try vet and even craiglist, that is great idea! Meanwhile, I will see if brown pigeon will be back...


----------



## bonnie888 (Sep 21, 2013)

*more photos*

Hi Jay, Looks like my photo was went, but sorry, it's side ways, it's cell phone photo... this is Peace's pen.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The bird cage is really to small for a pigeon. Needs to be wider. And they like a flat perch, rather than a round one for roosting all night. Not really any room in there for a flat perch. I'm actually surprised he went into the bed. Cute. A wider cage would be better though. 

As far as the outside pen. please understand that I am only trying to help, not find fault. It's a good size, but needs to be shored up if a cat could find his way in. Also, if he was attacked in there, of course he doesn't now like it. He's afraid the whole time he is out there that the cat will come back! He needs to feel secure. And also being on the ground is bad, as pigeons are afraid when trapped out on the ground. They like to go high where they are safe from predators. This is normal instinct, so by keeping him in there where he has been attacked, and he is trapped on the ground, he is afraid all the time. That isn't good for him, as it causes a lot of stress. And he also needs a way of getting out of the sun, and into the shade. Even the dog being able to stand there so close, and the bird not being able to fly up higher, is stressful to him. Even if your dog is friendly. Doesn't matter. A bird needs to feel safe and as if he can get away if needed. They are programmed that way, as they are prey animals.

The pen would be nice, if partly covered for some shade, Add a wooden bottom to it and raise it up. Many ways to do that. Add legs with 2X4s, or put it up on a table that is just the right size, so that a cat cannot sit on the table with the cage. And make sure that it cannot be tipped over. Make it sturdy. It could be made really nice for him. But as it is, it is just an unsafe scary place for him. He feels stressed, and stress will bring on sickness. Not very enjoyable for him to be out if he is feeling unsafe. It could be fixed easily enough though to be the way it should be. They hate being caged on the ground like that, outside, as they don't feel safe.

In looking at the pic again, it looks like he is under a deck or something that does afford shade, but they need both shade and sunshine. The sun gives him vitamin D3 which he needs to be able to utilize calcium. But it still needs to be up higher.


----------



## bonnie888 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Thank you for the reply.*

Hi Jay, Thank you for the reply again. I don't take your reply as being critical, I just want to know more about pigeon. Going through this Pigeon talk forum, I am learning so much about them! As for the chicken pen photo, that was the first day we got it. it's actually placed in front of the entrance and ground has huge stones, so it's much better for her. Also, that is not the cage she got attack in. She got attacked in a dog circle which I bought it for exercise... Today, I took your advice and left her outside ( also not in the photo, but we purchased UV block shade material to go on top of the pen and covers half of it.. )almost all day. and Peace took a first bathe in large plastic bowl. (Until today, we have been giving her mist shower from top of her cage..) We decided to leave her long as we can outside, ( Believe it or not, Peace see our dogs as her pack. She is not frighten at all, nor try to dominate them.. I think she feels safe, as her pack is there when they are around. I swear she is very relaxed when they are there!, she looks restless when they are gone and she is by herself... I don't know if she understand they can protect her from the dog. Its interesting! )I wish my husband is handy enough to go put the legs on them.. I don't think that will happen... LOL But both I and Dogs will keep our eyes on. We will use cage for more nesting place. Yes, she actually quite like the comfy bed! there is warm fleece fabric inside and she seemed to like it! LOL


----------



## bonnie888 (Sep 21, 2013)

*flat perch*

I will try to look flat perch online right now! Thank you!


----------



## bonnie888 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Table*

HI Jay, I told my husband about what you told me about chicken pen and we have decided to purchase outdoor table, exactly same size as pen. I have already ordered it on amazon. This will give a height to the pen, and she will not feel like predator will get to her, right? Also, I found this nice website, who sells whole bunch of flat perch, so I will purchase one for the pen. Thank you very much for your help! Peace's life is going to be much better! Mahalo~ (Thank you in Hawaiian )


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee that's great! It's easy to make a shelf for her to per on. I put them in my dog crates. You can even put in a couple of bricks, and just sit the board on them. I'll look for a couple of pictures, just to give you an idea. I know she will like the cage so much more when it is raised a bit. Thanks for doing that for her.
Welcome to Pigeon Talk by the way and Hauʻoli kēia hui ʻana o kāua


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here some some ways to add a shelf. Some also just put a brick in for the bird to stand on.


----------



## bonnie888 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Hi Jay*

Thank you very much for the photo! I am happy to say, perch I got on Amazon looks like that except the fact it has some metal parts which can be attach to the cage bars. Clever to use blocks... I am not too creative when it comes to handy work. LOL Are you Hawaiian? You know so much ! Mahalo nui loa, Bonnie


----------



## bonnie888 (Sep 21, 2013)

*One more thing*

HI again, I just thought I forgot to mention you made one pigeon's life quality way better!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

bonnie888 said:


> HI again, I just thought I forgot to mention you made one pigeon's life quality way better!



aole pilikia . It is you who are learning and doing the work. Good job!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

bonnie888 said:


> Thank you very much for the photo! I am happy to say, perch I got on Amazon looks like that except the fact it has some metal parts which can be attach to the cage bars. Clever to use blocks... I am not too creative when it comes to handy work. LOL Are you Hawaiian? You know so much ! Mahalo nui loa, Bonnie





No, I'm not, but I think it is an interesting language. I'm glad you were able to find the shelf on Amazon. He will like it. Now, getting late, and work tomorrow.
Aloha po


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Bonnie,
I see you are getting awesome advice from Jay! All the best!

Just wanted to say Peace is a handsome bird and so lucky to have an owner who cares about him so much. Do update us with the photos once you have the perches and the modifications that Jay has recommended.

I'm a fan!


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

I really Enjoyed reading this thread , very impressive.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. I think he's a very lucky bird to be so cared about, and by someone so willing to learn about how to keep him healthy and happy. Hope she lets us know how he is doing.


----------

